# Anyone running black friday sales?



## ConradS (28/11/14)

Seeing as it seems to be the done thing now with even Checkers getting in on it? Any black friday sales?


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/black-friday.7114/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ConradS (28/11/14)

Thanks. Missed that thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

